# All of a sudden - Hen can't fly!



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Could someone please help me figure out what is wrong? She looks good, her eyes are bright her feathers are in good condition, her droppings are normal, she hasnt lost any weight, her mouth/throat look good. When I got home from work this afternoon, I noticed she wouldnt fly away from me. She was on the floor and I couldnt get her to take flight. I caught her and when I gave her a little toss, she floated/fluttered to the ground. This is a 08 hen on her 2nd round of eggs. She is a prisioner, as are all my breeders. All my birds came from the same loft, in perfect condition. There have been no outside influences. They have not had any contact with any other birds. As far as I know my loft is healthy.

Anyone have any ideas? Could this be an injury?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maykuhn loft said:


> Could someone please help me figure out what is wrong? She looks good, her eyes are bright her feathers are in good condition, her droppings are normal, she hasnt lost any weight, her mouth/throat look good. When I got home from work this afternoon, I noticed she wouldnt fly away from me. She was on the floor and I couldnt get her to take flight. I caught her and when I gave her a little toss, she floated/fluttered to the ground. This is a 08 hen on her 2nd round of eggs. She is a prisioner, as are all my breeders. All my birds came from the same loft, in perfect condition. There have been no outside influences. They have not had any contact with any other birds. As far as I know my loft is healthy.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Could this be an injury?
> 
> Thanks, Matt


if she is not walking around either, perhaps she is deficient in calcium and vit D, as laying and breeding leech that from their bodies and they can go lame.
here is an aritcle, yu have to read down to get to the vit D part.
http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/Parathyroid.htm


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> if she is not walking around either, perhaps she is deficient in calcium and vit D, as laying and breeding leech that from their bodies and they can go lame.
> here is an aritcle, yu have to read down to get to the vit D part.
> http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/Parathyroid.htm


Thanks so much, Im on my way to the drugstore!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Does the bird shakes, too, and can't stand? If so I've read that it needs calcium.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I picked her up and put her on her eggs - to releive the cock. She protects her nest like she should. She slaps my hand etc. Ihave red grit and mineral blocks. Igave this hen a vit D pill. Damn I hope!


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Calcium Deficiency*

Maykuhn,

Another thing that would help besides Vitamin D, Liquid Calcium Glutamate. You should be able to purchase it at you neareast farm/veterinary store, if not it can be ordered from one of the pigeon supply sites. In clean water put 1 tablespoon per gallon and give to the birds for 1 to 2 days. Do not add anything else to the water. If this is truely a calcium problem all of your breeding hens are potentialy at risk if they have received the same care as this hen. Don't worry about the cocks having a reaction as the extra calcium will do them no harm. Both items are necessary for the absorption of the calcium by a bird. I have taken to giving this treatment to all my breeders 1 week before I pair them and haven't had any problems since. If calcium is the problem this should help them bounce right back. Good luck and let me know how it goes!

Ralph


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

maykuhn loft said:


> Could someone please help me figure out what is wrong? She looks good, her eyes are bright her feathers are in good condition, her droppings are normal, she hasnt lost any weight, her mouth/throat look good. When I got home from work this afternoon, I noticed she wouldnt fly away from me. She was on the floor and I couldnt get her to take flight. I caught her and when I gave her a little toss, she floated/fluttered to the ground. This is a 08 hen on her 2nd round of eggs. She is a prisioner, as are all my breeders. All my birds came from the same loft, in perfect condition. There have been no outside influences. They have not had any contact with any other birds. As far as I know my loft is healthy.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Could this be an injury?
> 
> Thanks, Matt


This is exactly the same thing happened to two of my cock birds. no injuries of any kind on this birds. they have good amount of calcium and always have clean fresh grits on the loft. both of them have recovered after 3 weeks being in the quarantine cage. still did not know what realy cause this problem.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*No Fly Zone*



maykuhn loft said:


> Could someone please help me figure out what is wrong? She looks good, her eyes are bright her feathers are in good condition, her droppings are normal, she hasnt lost any weight, her mouth/throat look good. When I got home from work this afternoon, I noticed she wouldnt fly away from me. She was on the floor and I couldnt get her to take flight. I caught her and when I gave her a little toss, she floated/fluttered to the ground. This is a 08 hen on her 2nd round of eggs. She is a prisioner, as are all my breeders. All my birds came from the same loft, in perfect condition. There have been no outside influences. They have not had any contact with any other birds. As far as I know my loft is healthy.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Could this be an injury?
> 
> Thanks, Matt


trichomoniasis(canker),single celled parasite,.symtoms listless unwell birds particularily the young",excessive thirst,diarrhea,weight loss,.causes white or yellow plaques in or around the mucosa of the mouth and upper airway,causing difficulty in swallowing grain,..this is a quote from fibrobosepigeons.com.: my baby beeks(pigeon) did not show all these signs but has only survived because of this computer and my insistance,..i gave her several times lite doses of penicillin vk,..she was miserable for quit a while,..she is on the mend,but sparingly chooses to fly,..whereas she could not-before,and i noticed excessive water discharge with sickly lite green poops-,her appetite was very poor and selective,.,i hand ground up some chips,:mission tortilla rounds(her favorite) and fed her crumbles,nursed her back to health-we have gotten closer now,and i think she is still weak (not flying)- but feeling alot better,..baby asprin can be given for pain,small lite dose..,watch her behavior and poops carefully 24/7,..sincerely james waller


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Hen not flying or standing*

Bluecheckard,

It definitely sounds like your birds had something other than a calcium deficiency! From your description it could be a lot of different things. Have you had any dropping smear tested by your local University or an avain vet if your're lucky enough to have one around?

Ralph


----------

